# Installing Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX into the TTRS



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

I'm currently in the process of installing a Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX into my TTRS. I'll add more to this post when I have time. As most people with the RNS-E knows, the "Navigation Plus / Audi Music Interface / etc" is obsolete and more of an inconvenience to use if you already possess any modern day smartphone. Anyways, the new Pioneer offers pinch-zoom, two USB inputs, HDMI input, _bluetooth Audio_, navigation,... and the list goes on. It's basically a smartphone attached to your car.

So far the install has gone well. I was amazed at how easy it was to remove the old head unit. No screws or bending or anything required. Just slide in 4 Audi removal keys and pull the unit out. All the cables were very easy to disconnect as well. There are several how-to's (i.e. here). My install is different in that I wanted to keep the stock Bose amp and using PAC connection interface instead of Connect2, which is what most people seem to use. I've read posts about issues using aftermarket units to turn on the Bose amp but the PAC interface works just fine. Connect blue wire (remote signal) to blue wire. Four RCA cables from the PAC go into the head unit. Then there's some additional wires (illumination, reverse, parking brake, velocity sensor) that were connected with the twisty cap connectors. Hook up GPS, microphone, radio antenna, and whatever cables you want to go to a smartphone.

I was amazed at how drastically the sound improved over the RNS-E, even with the existing Bose system.










If I wanted to later, I can put everything back to stock exactly the way it was. There was to special cutting or drilling holes or refabrication of any parts. Removed only two screws to get the AMI device out of the bracket for the glovebox. Currently have two USB extensions and an HDMI cable through where the AMI connection was.










Old parts I will stick in a closet and forget about:











List of items I've used for the install.


PAC C2R-AUDI Radio Replacement Interface ($75 Amazon)
PAC SWI-RC Steering Wheel Control Interface ($39 Amazon)
Audi Radio (4) Stereo Removal Tool Key ($4 Ebay)
_American International® AUDK616 dash kit ($35 Ebay)_*Note:* This is only the front face. No mounting brackets/screws, nor the rectangle trim piece. *Update:* DOES NOT FIT. Opening way to big for aftermarket double din unit.
_Pioneer ADTVA133 2 Din Installation Kit - the mounting brackets ($38 Amazon)_ _Didn't know Pioneer units came without any sort of mounting brackets._ *Update:* DOES NOT FIT in car nor the AUDK616 dash kit
 CONNECTS2 CT23AU05A Dash Kit ($99 Ebay) *Note:* Fits like a charm. Comes with face and mounting brackets and cage.
Metra 40-EU56 (40eu56) European Dual Fakra Antenna Adapter ($12 Ebay) *Note:* I connected the blue wire of this antenna to a relay switched (by ACC) constant 12V. It is not connected to the blue remote wire from the Pioneer unit so that the antenna will have full power.
Absolute RLS125 12-VCD Automotive Relay SPDT 30/40A ($6 Ebay) *Note:* I used this for the antenna adapter. Is it really needed? Not sure but doesn't hurt anything.

So that's roughly $200 in parts just for installing an aftermarket head unit, which is what I expected by reading other install posts. But it's better than paying someone else to do it. It may seem like a lot is involved but it's really hard to mess up if you read all of the instructions for wiring.

That's it for now. Will post more pictures when it's complete.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

definitely interested in the final pictures and how it looks! I've been looking into doing the same thing for awhile. Always been concerned about how it looks in the end though


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Please do update your thread with details and photos as you progress.

I have been contemplating replacing the stock HU, speakers and amp myself.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Cool post. 
I would be interested to know if there is any functionality now in the heads up display in the center of the cluster; the one that generally shows turn by turn nav info, outside temp, etc. I've been wanting to switch my archaic RNS-E even in my old TTS and now this newer car too.. but didn't due to not wanting to lose the infotainment integration there.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing more. Subscribed.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Does this reuse the factory mics? I'd be interesting in seeing if the call quality is better or worse.


----------



## Merlinen (May 27, 2014)

Nice.

Did recently remove my cd-changer for a AMI unit so i can stream some music using a tune2air BT adapter, but now i think i might have gone for this instead.
The tune2air BT adapter works OK but not great, streaming from spotify i can see the track name in both the displays but i can't change track and the sound quality is OK but you notice that some low and high end tones are missing.

Did you re-use the stock phone mic?
Does all the steering wheel buttons work?
Any more pics after the installation?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Looks like a very clean install! I take it you had to install the Pioneer GPS puck and couldn't adapt it to the OEM one? Also, what was the story with the radio antenna and the relays, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

Behind the RNS-E. There's lots of room for aftermarket wires and cables.









Connects2 Dash Kit (CT23AU05A) squeezed inside. No need to remove existing mount fitments.









One HDMI and two USB cables fit through where the AMI connector used to be. With thin cables, the AMI door will still close.









Other end of the HDMI/USB cables.









Microphone for the Pioneer unit on the turn signal lever. I don't know how the existing microphones are hooked up. I know they're located in the <strike>rear view mirror</strike> overhead light assembly (thanks Black BeauTTy) and function via bluetooth. It would be nice to be able to utilize these somehow. But the aftermarket microphone isn't that noticeable.









Connecting everything and stuffing it all behind the unit.









Some final pictures:



























My startup splash screen :


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

Fined said:


> Cool post.
> I would be interested to know if there is any functionality now in the heads up display in the center of the cluster; the one that generally shows turn by turn nav info, outside temp, etc. I've been wanting to switch my archaic RNS-E even in my old TTS and now this newer car too.. but didn't due to not wanting to lose the infotainment integration there.


The heads up display only shows temp now. No navigation info, phone number list, title of currently playing song, etc.












CarbonRS said:


> Does this reuse the factory mics? I'd be interesting in seeing if the call quality is better or worse.


My setup doesn't reuse the mics. Haven't heard what the factory mic sounds like so I'm not sure if it's better or worse.



Merlinen said:


> Did you re-use the stock phone mic?
> Does all the steering wheel buttons work?
> Any more pics after the installation?


Using ugly aftermarket mic since I don't know how to use the stock mic.

Yes, steering wheel buttons work. The PAC steering wheel control unit allows you to program each control to change volume, mute, skip tracks, answer calls, and turn on the phone book (but phone number list display is on the unit only).

Yes, more pics just recently posted 



Marty said:


> Looks like a very clean install! I take it you had to install the Pioneer GPS puck and couldn't adapt it to the OEM one? Also, what was the story with the radio antenna and the relays, etc.? Thanks.


Yes, using the Pioneer GPS unit which works great and is magnetically stuck on a piece of metal behind the glovebox. There is a GPS adapter that I recently order that supposedly allows you to connect the aftermarket unit to the existing GPS cablle. I'll test that out once I recieve it. Need Fakra "C" male (to connect to Audi GPS cable) to the aftermarket head unit.

That particular antenna adapter came with a label that just said "12V" on the blue wire. So it basically gets power from the constant power wire when the accessory switch is on.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Very informative post! Thanks!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice job, it looks great! The built in mic is actually in the overhead light assembly. With a long enough wire you could put the aftermarket one in there. There is plenty of space in there.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Great write up, and thanks for showing the parts list you ordered. This will make it easy for some of us considering the upgrade.

Dave


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Nice job, it looks great! The built in mic is actually in the overhead light assembly. With a long enough wire you could put the aftermarket one in there. There is plenty of space in there.


You are correct, thanks. The below image looks like it might join the aftermarket unit and existing mic connection in the overhead light assembly. I'll eventually fiddle with that. I notice the mic wire is easy to hide completely between all the leather sections so no need to remove panels.


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm definitely interested in doing this! Were you able to hook it up to the stock GPS unit with the fakra c adapter? Did you ever switch over to the oem microphone? Do the voice controls for calls work? Did you hook up the stock Sirius XM antenna? I've now got all the stuff you recommended in my Amazon cart!


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

And as far as the multifunction display, even though it doesn't have any entertainment info, does it still have all the other stuff like the lap timer, setup page for TPMS, etc? Or is everything lost once you do this installation?


----------



## 2008_tt_v6 (Oct 27, 2011)

Any luck using the Fakra C adapter to use stock GPS puck? Carplay firmware coming in a few weeks I'm told!


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

Doctor 911 said:


> I'm definitely interested in doing this! Were you able to hook it up to the stock GPS unit with the fakra c adapter?


 No. The adapter I received didn't fit into the Pioneer unit. I didn't pursue finding the correct adapter because Pioneer's GPS puck has worked flawlessly (located behind the glove box, magnetically attached to the car's frame.



Doctor 911 said:


> Did you ever switch over to the oem microphone?


 I did not. The quality isn't much improved but I haven't had any complaints from callers.



Doctor 911 said:


> Do the voice controls for calls work?


 Audi's current voice control no longer works. I think only the CarPlay feature of the Pioneer unit has voice control.



Doctor 911 said:


> Did you hook up the stock Sirius XM antenna?


 I did not. I prefer Pandora 



Doctor 911 said:


> And as far as the multifunction display, even though it doesn't have any entertainment info, does it still have all the other stuff like the lap timer, setup page for TPMS, etc? Or is everything lost once you do this installation?


 It has all of the other stuff like lap timer, TPMS etc, service reminder, etc.


----------



## 2008_tt_v6 (Oct 27, 2011)

And no more GPS instructions to MFD, right?


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

2008_tt_v6 said:


> And no more GPS instructions to MFD, right?


Correct. But you can enable voice navigation directions from Pioneer's unit.


----------



## 2008_tt_v6 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm doing the same setup in my 2008 V6 TT, but would like to try Connects2. This way we can compare and help others who want to give this a shot.

I suspect this is the harness I need but it's unclear if I have full or half Bose, so can't pick the right model (CTSAD005.2, CTSAD006.2, CTSAD007.2, CTSAD008.2). Any help?

http://www.connects2.co.uk/ProductInformation.aspx?id=17106&p=CTSAD008.2

Seems 2009 was a problem year for Bose and aftermarket HU:

http://audiforum.us/threads/2009-tts-with-aftermarket-issues.10883/


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the info eggegg! This weekend, I spoke to a shop owner who told me that he was working with a company that is making a harness that will not only allow us to use the stock Bose system, it will utilize the driver information display in the latter.. No ETA yet, but I think I'm going to wait it out then. Apparently, those who have the Bose speakers need a different amp because the Bose amp needs to be turned on by the CAN-BUS.


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

Doctor 911 said:


> Thanks for all the info eggegg! This weekend, I spoke to a shop owner who told me that he was working with a company that is making a harness that will not only allow us to use the stock Bose system, it will utilize the driver information display in the latter.. No ETA yet, but I think I'm going to wait it out then. Apparently, those who have the Bose speakers need a different amp because the Bose amp needs to be turned on by the CAN-BUS.


The PAC CAN-BUS (C2R-AUDI) does turn on the stock Bose amp. My Bose system works just as it did. But the driver information display would be nice to have. You might also want to work with him on how you want each steering wheel button to function. In addition to the PAC CAN-BUS, I had to have the PAC steering wheel control interface and had to program each button (even the volume/track select "thumb roll" click up/down) for the Pioneer unit. Also, specify to him exactly what you want the 'Mode' button (i.e. bring up address book, change media input, etc) and Call/voice activation button to do in case you want them to handle differently than the RNS-E.


----------



## 2008_tt_v6 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks - is your Bose amp the same as the one this guy had? 

http://audiforum.us/threads/2009-tts-with-aftermarket-issues.10883/


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

2008_tt_v6 said:


> Thanks - is your Bose amp the same as the one this guy had?
> 
> http://audiforum.us/threads/2009-tts-with-aftermarket-issues.10883/


I'll check when I get home but I'm pretty sure it's the same. Form other install forums I've ready, those who couldn't turn on their Bose amp were all using Connects2 connection adapter. The PAC connection adapter turns on the system fine. But I'll double check to make sure my Bose system is the same as those who have had problems.


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, the harness isn't specifically for me. It's going to be released to the public once it's ready. I know that they're looking for test cars but in the New York area, I think. 

As for the PAC harness, that's good to hear. They have a combination harness, I think the RP4-AD11. Hopefully that can turn on the stock Bose amp too.


----------



## 2008_tt_v6 (Oct 27, 2011)

eggeegg said:


> I'll check when I get home


Any luck - NEX8000 been sitting in my online shopping cart for a week new. Hehe.

Got this response from Connects2 Tech Support:



> If your TT is digitally amplified then we do not currently have a compatible SWC.


So now left to figure out if a 2008 TT V6 with Bose RNS-E MK1 + CD changer in glove compartment has a digitally amplified system. Help.


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

2008_tt_v6 said:


> Any luck - NEX8000 been sitting in my online shopping cart for a week new. Hehe.
> 
> Got this response from Connects2 Tech Support:
> 
> ...



I couldn't see the "TT CB" stamp that the guy with the 2009 TTS mentioned he sees in his amp. Doing some research, it seems there are two versions of the TTS amp, depending on vehicle VIN number. The newer ones are the same as the TTRS.

Older TTS amp:http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/ES447707/
Newer TTS (2009) amp: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/ES447708/
TTRS amp: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MK_II-TTRS-2.5T/ES447708/


----------



## hou-tt-mk2 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am about to do my install on this and I am thinking of exchanging the wire harness adapter and steering wheel adapter for the single RP4-AD11. I also ordered the GPS anntena adapter from Enfig


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm putting in an AVIC-8100NEX this weekend. I have the full set of all cables from Enfig. Note - if you order from Enfig, and you have access to a Vagcom, you don't need to pay the extra $50 for the "Digital turn on" option on their "-HILO" harness. With Vagcom, there's a bit you can edit on the amp coding that allows it to remote turn-on via power lead which is what you want. The factory coding (at least in a TTRS / some other cars) is an undocumented option in VCDS that apparently only the RNS-E can send.

I will try to document my install because I'm sure people can benefit from it... I've done a lot of 12V work so I'm pretty comfortable with this. I would love to use the factory mic, but I don't think that's realistic.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

ZPrime said:


> I'm putting in an AVIC-8100NEX this weekend. I have the full set of all cables from Enfig. Note - if you order from Enfig, and you have access to a Vagcom, you don't need to pay the extra $50 for the "Digital turn on" option on their "-HILO" harness. With Vagcom, there's a bit you can edit on the amp coding that allows it to remote turn-on via power lead which is what you want. The factory coding (at least in a TTRS / some other cars) is an undocumented option in VCDS that apparently only the RNS-E can send.
> 
> I will try to document my install because I'm sure people can benefit from it... I've done a lot of 12V work so I'm pretty comfortable with this. I would love to use the factory mic, but I don't think that's realistic.


Please post up the install process and results. I have been eyeing that same headunit for my TT-RS.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

ZPrime said:


> I'm putting in an AVIC-8100NEX this weekend. I will try to document my install because I'm sure people can benefit from it...




Yes please with the documentation. I really hate my RNS-E but I've been gun shy about upgrading it because of the integration. Either way.. it's only a matter of time because the DVD based NAV and late 90s style user interface make me crazy.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It's going to be somewhat complicated because I'm also installing an Escort 9500ci and AntiLaser Priority system at the same time, and those first two things are going to slow me down (much of the dash has to come apart and wires have to be run through the firewall). If I make sure to get a bunch of pictures I should be able to write something up though.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Zprime, looking forward to your writeup! 

Fined,
besides the lack of support for the newer BT profiles, which can be worked around with a BT to 30pin iPod 'smart' adapter, the main drawback to the RNS-E isn't the software. The main usability issue is not having the controller knob integrated into the center console, like all of the newer Audi models.

My wife has a 2015 Q5 with B&O upgrade and Audi Connect. The UI is very similar to the RNS-E, but not having to reach up for the knob makes it 100% more usable. The wheel and selector circle UI, 4 'hot' corners, etc. are all so much easier to use if you aren't trying to hold your arm up in the air!

I really like the concept of using a full tablet as the screen, with a hidden 1x DIN sized headunit for tuning, audio output to the amp, etc. However, the top of the line Pioneer double DIN sized headunit looks to be an easy installation with the TT-RS. It doesn't have the wow factor of an iPad Mini or Android tablet, but it would take a fraction of the time to install and would "just work" vs living with the pros/cons of a truly custom A/V system. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## hou-tt-mk2 (Oct 22, 2008)

I went ahead and got the harnesses from Enfig After seeing his video on youtube i returned the PAC harnesses, this seems the way to go, especially since I have a 2009 and did not want to take the chance of the amp not working. I am hoping to finally do the work on my car this weekend. I am also installing the GFB DV kit.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well, the 8100 is all installed but I didn't really take many pics of the installation process because there isn't a lot to take pics of.  The most involved part is running an extension cord to retain Sirius, which I get the impression that most people don't care about. I actually like curated radio, plus I like SiriusXM's techno stations, so I wanted to keep it... so I had to pull a bunch of trim to put in that wire. 

Would anyone object to me just making a post on my mod blog and linking it here for discussion, rather than doing all the markup in Vortex / BBcode?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sure, a link to a blog/website will work. 

I am interested to hear about the extension cord needed for SAT Radio. Was the cord/cable run to the OEM Shark Fin antenna? I would think that you could tie into the OEM wiring in the dash, behind the headunit, so surprised you had to pull trim and run a new cable.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

hightechrdn said:


> Sure, a link to a blog/website will work.
> 
> I am interested to hear about the extension cord needed for SAT Radio. Was the cord/cable run to the OEM Shark Fin antenna? I would think that you could tie into the OEM wiring in the dash, behind the headunit, so surprised you had to pull trim and run a new cable.


The sat tuner in a stock mk2 TT is in the hatch, similar to the OEM mk5 Golf (under pass seat) and Jetta (under rear deck IIRC) setup. If you want to keep using the antenna in the sharkfin, you have to run an extension cable from where the factory antenna ends and up to wherever your Sirius tuner (aftermarket) lives.

OTOH, the modern Sirius aftermarket tuner actually gives you more features than the OE gear - channel logos, pause/rewind buffering, etc.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

ZPrime said:


> The sat tuner in a stock mk2 TT is in the hatch, similar to the OEM mk5 Golf (under pass seat) and Jetta (under rear deck IIRC) setup. If you want to keep using the antenna in the sharkfin, you have to run an extension cable from where the factory antenna ends and up to wherever your Sirius tuner (aftermarket) lives.
> 
> OTOH, the modern Sirius aftermarket tuner actually gives you more features than the OE gear - channel logos, pause/rewind buffering, etc.


To confirm I am following you... The OEM Shark Fin antenna is reused, but the OEM satellite tuner module is bypassed, relying on the SAT tuner in the headunit instead? (I do use SAT Radio quite a lot, but would not want to add another external antenna to the car, so this setup would be ideal for my purposes.) 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## rtbrjason (Jun 14, 2015)

Interested in seeing another write up as well. Just got my 2011 and thought I would just use my iPhone for nav, but I really miss having a screen to look down at to know what streets are coming up and such when I don't really need nav going on iPhone.. I think I will do the pioneer 8000/8100 as well. I don't have the Bose stereo or a subscription to Sirius so expecting a fairly straight forward install with the help of Enfigs cabling/bezel. 

Despite not having the factory nav on this car, is there any chance there is still a useable gps antenna in the fin that will work for GPS nav on the new head unit?

Has anyone added a backup cam to their install? Surprised how reliant I've become on both the stock nav and backup camera from previous vehicles.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

hightechrdn said:


> To confirm I am following you... The OEM Shark Fin antenna is reused, but the OEM satellite tuner module is bypassed, relying on the SAT tuner in the headunit instead? (I do use SAT Radio quite a lot, but would not want to add another external antenna to the car, so this setup would be ideal for my purposes.)
> 
> Thanks for the information.


The OEM sat tuner only works with the OEM stereo. Modern aftermarket radios do not include a sat tuner, but they include a connection to talk to an aftermarket (SiriusXM-branded) device that acts as your tuner. It has a little 6-8" cable on it to reach the aftermarket radio, and you have to tuck it away behind the dash somewhere.

Since the factory sat module is in the trunk, if you want to re-use the factory sat antenna, you need to run a wire from where it lands up to the back of the stereo (where you tuck the new aftermarket tuner).

As far as GPS on a non-GPS car - I don't know. It may be there, but it's possible that it's in the antenna but the wire isn't run to behind the stereo area. If you get the radio keys you can check for yourself. What I can say is that my car apparently has the GSM/cellular antenna in the sharkfin, because I found that connection sitting back right next to the sat hookup. :what: No US-spec car received GSM/cellular hookup so I don't know why they bothered to put it in.


----------

